# 19-21" Monitor which fits inside a rack bag - so <19" wide?



## Jonik (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm looking at doing some off site work and taking a monitor with me would be helpful! I'm trying to come up with a solution that involves taking a 3u (ish) size carry bag that holds a BM Multidock for samples and then also has space for some thin/light screen(s), but I'm coming up against width issues!

New monitors, especially the thin ones seem to all be 21.5", which makes them about 20" wide. Monitors which are about 19" diagonally are older, which means a bigger bezel and they too are either too wide or very big and heavy!

I know an easy solution would be to have the screens in a different bag, but I'm wondering if anyone knows of a monitor that would fit inside a rack bag?

With no rear rack handles the screen can then slide in from the back using the full 19" width and the depth of the rack case does't have to be too deep...! That's the plan anyway...


----------



## dbawmp (Nov 16, 2017)

maybe look at a USB monitor 

or maybe even some sort of 1u KVM https://www.ebay.com/itm/EMC-091-000-081-KVM-Kontron-1U-RoHS-Keyboard-Video-Monitor/322049693166?epid=1428934601&hash=item4afba855ee:g:YRoAAOSwoudW8ulV


----------



## Jonik (Nov 16, 2017)

Yeah that’s certainly an option to make them fit within 1u but it’s definitely a step down in screen size, cost and resolution. 

Such a shame that the smallest 21” screens are *just* too wide.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 16, 2017)

I use a 23” LCD.
Slightly less wide than my racks.
I use these padded shoulder bags.
It holds QWERTY, Trackball, Cables, etc.
I can’t use small LCDs.
You could get a rack drawer, or rack LCD chassis but the latter needs an 8U ATA.
These protect my LCD and are easy to carry.


----------



## Jonik (Nov 17, 2017)

That’s what I’m talking about! What’s the model number for the screen? I’m impressed but perplexed as to how it fits! The bags also look good too, I’ll take a look! Thanks!


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 17, 2017)

Hewlett-Packard CWA22
Jonsbo GA-01 USB 3 Hub/ LCD Stand

130 for both on eBay.

Roccat Wide Screening Gaming Bag
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m949003...i8yjdYbCuAnG_npUE04HJ5M2wg5TmY5hoCFO0QAvD_BwE

160 for all 3.
Rare for high quality items like this.
The LCD Stand is exceptional tempered glass.
50 bucks


----------

